# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Cien años de la central eléctrica de La Malva: "El agua nos dio trabajo y trajo dinero y modernidad"

## JMTrigos

Artículo de Eldiario.es sobre la central.

http://www.eldiario.es/economia/cent...691531684.html

Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-oct-2017),frfmfrfm (07-oct-2017),HUESITO (07-oct-2017),Jonasino (07-oct-2017),perdiguera (11-oct-2017)

----------

